# Breeding Questions



## DjSupreme (Jul 30, 2012)

Hello,

I am breeding Platties and I'm using a hang on back breeder box. I have a couple of questions maybe somebody could answer.

1. What is the best way to feed the fishes that are in the box? I noticed left over food is starting to build up on the bottom of the box.

2. How long will platties take to give birth? My platties look really big, bigger than normal so I know they are pregnant.

3. Will the breeder box stress out my platties? I notice alot of poop as well as food building up on the bottom of the box.

Please any feedback will be appreciated!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

if they haven't given birth you dump the box water back into tank and give them fresh water. If they are really big now the moon is full or close so keep your eyes open. My swordtails don't get seperated from the rest of the tank but I have lots of moss and floating hornwort for babies to hide. Many of my females track the full moon really well from in my living room. Expecting many tonight, about 40 babies last two days.


----------



## navigator black (Jan 3, 2012)

Livebearers are easy to breed, and not. What else is in the tank with them?

Ideally, the adults should not be in the breeding trap long enough to need to eat, and that takes an eye for when they drop. A lot of inexperienced people put the fish in the trap too soon, and it dies or drops prematurely for the pollution and the inability to swim around normally - the stress.
Never more than one fish per trap, by the way.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm all about it. I don't use any traps(anymore ;47 years old, introduced at to" fish keeping "at age 14). My swords and kribs breed right in 180.Almost every morning I start my day (5;30 am ) looking for baby swords. The kribs I have taken no control over. I asked the owner( one of the particular people I ask questions to or leave judgement to ) to pick me a nice pair of kribs my wife really wanted them. I have traded over 100 back(juv/adult) , have 30-50 in grow out tanks , and (not thrilled with this) aprox 100-150 in my tank. Not like catching sword fry 6 hours old( they are fast).I have sepersated my long finned white clouds and had good results(200 traded). Lately they seemed to have stopped(possibly small snails). I have live plants /or macro in every tank. 12 white clouds in 30 breeder(they were 50/50 in 30/40 breeders ,but think snails in both so combined to better) , 29 for grow of swoord /kribs/ white clouds , and twenty for fry for about 1 month then moved. 25% every day 20 ,5 gallons every day 29, and careful judgement changes in breeders(white cloud fry are almost invisible). But back to point, most who use traps will iniate to soon. Just thought I'd say make water changes in"THAT JAR".


----------

